# Happy New Year and how's the fibro?



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hello everyone:I'm always on the IBS board and thought since I also have Fibromyalgia I would like to chat with fellow sufferers.How has everyone's fibro been over the past month? Now with Christmas and New Years out of way, we can give our bodies a chance to rest again.Here's wishing everyone a happy and healthy 2000. May our pain be less, our foggy brain- disappear into the fog, our fatigue-be replaced with unending energy, our sleepless nights-become restful, sweet dreams nights and our IBS-forgets to make it's regular visits.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2000)

Hello, Weener! My fibro thankfully hasn't been too bad over the holidays. My MSM has helped with the energy department, that's for sure. I am glad the holidays are over just because of the hustle and bustle, but my kids are going back to school today and I will miss them. I enjoy having them around the house and keeping me company, no matter how much they squabble!!! Glad to have you aboard! Lynne HAVE A HAPPY 2000!!!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynne:You sound like a very busy lady. I was wondering what this MSM is. Is it a herbal remedy? I live in Ontario, Canada, would I be able to get this here? I take a few prescription medicines, so I'm always cautious interacting with herbal medicines. For me the fibro has been bad for the past 2 months. I'm in the middle of moving to another town. I think for me right now, it is the stress of trying to get everything packed and leaving behind good friends. They've been our extended family for the past 11-l/2 years. Also, winter is here and you know what it's like when the weather affects our FM. Well must be going. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2000)

Weener (love that name!)--we just moved a few months ago and I was so paranoid about overdoing--luckily, my husband's company moved us so i didn't have to pack alot. Still, the stress of staying organized with the move is enough to get ya. It was after the move that my energy was at an all time low and after reading so much about MSM which by the way, is sulfer! We have it in our body just not enough for some people. It is completely non-toxic. You might look up MSM on the search for this board and also on your own search engine and you will be amazed at what comes up! Hope your move glides smoothly. Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Weener, glad to see you here. My fibro hasn't been too bad lately, unless you call this uncomfortable feeling in my gut fibro. Yesterday when we had our big snow, I felt my fibro was worse- but maybe impart a S.A.D. reaction. I put on some music and it really perked me up though. Really, the fact that I can't be on my feet long before my abd. starts to ache is really an annoyance that is slowing me down the most. Like you, I think this gut problem is worse than my fibro. Hi Lynne, I asked the pharmacist about taking MSM if I had a skin reaction to sulfa as a child. She advised me not to. I will ask my allergist if I remember next time but my appointment isn't until May.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie:Glad to be hear. I agree with you that when we have shorter days and less sunlight this could have an affect on our well being. Where I live the days start getting shorter by August. By October it is dark by 5:00 p.m. Mind you the days are getting longer again. Snow is pretty sitting on the ground and trees on December 25th and then it can go away. Can you tell that I'm not a winter person. I'm always told that I should learn to love it, since I live in Canada. So, I've decided to move a little further south - Southern Ontario. (near Niagara Falls). The climate is suppose to be a bit warmer, then I'm told that I'm moving into the snowbelt. Who am I to believe. I guess I'll find out soon enough. Well gotta run, do some more packing. Talk to you soon.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Good luck with your move weener. Do you have a family moving with you? We visited Canada on our Honeymoon (Thunder Bay to Winnepeg) and with the kids (Sault St. Marie to Toronto and Niagra Falls). Of course it was in the summer both times, so have no idea of the cold and snow in these places in winter. Wisconsin is bad enough. I've alway felt I belong in the Carolinas or Virginia somewhere. Don't know if we'll ever make it there though. My husband likes the idea of moving somewhere warmer. He'd be happy with Arizona, but I like water and lots of green vegetation. We've been to Arizona. It's a nice place to visit, but very brown.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie:Just taking a break from the packing. I must be getting too old for this. Seems I'm taking more breaks then packing. My husband and I don't have children. Unfortunately, I had all my female parts removed a few years ago. I had a bad case of edometriosis, ovarian cyts & fibroids. My kids are my 2 dogs and 5 cats.When we had cattle on the farm, they also were my kids. All my friends tell me that my dogs behave worse than kids. Can you imagine if I didn't take them to obedience classes. Thunder Bay in the winter is darn cold. I have friends that lived there for 2 years. They love the cold and Lake Superior apparently it's absolutely beautiful.We use to go up Northern Ontario to go camping. The lakes are beautiful and we enjoy being out on the water. I'm a water sign so I'm calmest when I'm near water. Just love listening to it. Where we are moving to I will be smack in the middle of Lake Ontario and Lake Erie. When I get bored of one lake, I'll go to the other. I spoke to the present owner of the house we bought and he reassured me that the weather is milder. The Niagara area is the fruit belt of Ontario. They grow all kinds of fruits down there, because the weather is milder. Niagara here I come. Toronto is where I was born. The big city. I love to visit, but glad to go home. (We live in the country). My family still live in T.O., so we're there often. My brother and his wife had a baby girl yesterday. I'm an auntie again. I will be travelling to T.O. this weekend to see them. My sister and sister-in-law are also pregnant (both due in March). We will have a lot of wee ones running around soon. Well gotta go back to my packing. I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Hi weener, cute name!! My fibro has been ok so far, I know the B-12 shots are helping. But I now have the measles!! Leave it to me to get something like that!! I started not feeling too good two weeks ago today, then got a bad chest cold, coughing, fever, then last Sat. night I started breaking out. I can't believe this, what a way to start out the new century!! I didn't know 51 year old grandma's could get measles. I work at an elemtary school, I guess that's where I got them. Happy New Year!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Geomv:I'm sorry to hear that you caught the measles. Yes, I thought it was something you get in childhood. It's been awhile. Do you take medication for it or do you have to wait it out. I remember when I was a child I got the measles. I was itchy all the time. My dad made a mustard plaster and smeared it all over my back. It dried on my back, but it didn't itch anymore. Boy, did I smell of mustard. I hope you are feeling better soon.As for the B-12 shots, what type of shots are they. Do you go into your family doctor to get them? Is it vitamins? I think my mother- in-law use to get them. It sounds familar. You said that you feel better since taking them, in which way ie) pain, fatigue?As for my name, my husband gave me the nickname. He's got a few nicknames for me, but this was the most decent one I could put on the board. He says that I sometimes act silly and that's why he gave me the name. I guess it's better than calling me a nasty name. Working at a elementary school must keep you hopping. Kids are so much smarter today. I have 4 teachers in my family. One teaches grades 3-5, and the other 3 teach grades 8-12. It is a challenging job, but also very rewarding.Well, I'll say goodnight for now. Talk to you soon.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

My word geo, the measles? Yikes! I had them as a child with the rest of my siblings, but don't remember much about it.Weener, I am an Aquarian and although I don't know how to swim much, I feel drawn to the water too, which is why I want to be on the East coast (actually an hour away to avoid most of the hurricane action). I fell in love with the ocean when we went to vacation on CoCo Beach in Florida. How old are you? I am going to be 48 this month. You must be having a birthday soon too? I married another water bearer, but he doesn't seem to have the need to be near water like I do, even though he can swim better. I remember we went to one of your Provincial State Parks near Winnepeg. It was so pristine and beautiful in August and about 80 degrees. We were about the only ones in the water, and it was great! My husband almost fell over the Kakabeka ?sp Falls trying to take a picture somewhere between Thunder Bay and Winnepeg. I remember we stayed at a nice Holiday Inn there on a Lake which had "Devils Rock" that we went by it on a boat trip. The Holiday Inn was round and had the swimming pool on it's rooftop.I have a dream of going to a tropical island someday that has one of those thin water falls spilling into a warm pool of water that I am wading in below. It has that lush greenery surrounding it with bright beautiful flowers. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......P.S. Weener, I also grew up on a farm with cows (holsteins and guernseys mostly with maybe a couple herferds and an airshire mixed in). Then one day, when my two older brothers were in the hospital with rheumatic fever, my dad got kicked in the leg by Becky the cow and he was in the hospital too, with a broken leg. We had to sell the cows then, and my mom, dad and older brother got jobs in a nearby chicken factory. Later my dad worked in a Farm Service office and my mom got a job as a secretary. She was originally from Brooklyn, NY. They met at a USO dance when my dad was on leave from his naval ship during WWII.Well, I've babbled enough. Sounds like you're moving to a great place. We found the people in Canada to be warm and friendly when we visited. We camped half of the time we were there. One old gent was kind enough to offer us his grill he had just cooked steaks before a downpour came, as we were putting up our tent. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 01-07-2000).]


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Hi, Weener, the doctor gave me a prescription for atarax for the itching. They are starting to fade, I wish they would hurry up, I need to get back to work on Monday. I sure can't go with measles on my hands, they are very noticable. I get the vitamin B-12 shots once amonth for my chronic fatigue. They seem to help. I get really tired getting up everyday to go to work; I only work 3.5 hours a day, but it wears me out. I think the reason I got these measles is because the month of Nov. besides working, I was getting everything ready for Christmas. I didn't give myself enough rest, although I stayed home 2 days to rest the first week of Dec. I think I just got too worn down and that lowered my resistance and I caught whatever came along. I usually do this every holiday season, but this is the first time I got the Measles!!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie:How are you today? I love receiving e-mail. Glad to hear from you today. I've been out most of day buying things for the new house and packing again. I'm almost there. 7 days and counting. I may not be on the board for a few days after the move. I will have find a new internet server. But, I'll be back.As for my birthday, it was in October and I turned 42. It's funny when I turned 40 I started to forget how old I was. When someone would ask I would have to start adding and subtracting to get my age. Talk about a mental block. I'm not the greatest swimmer either, but I just love being near water. My husband says that I can swim, just don't have the confidence. Just think, if I make him mad now he can throw me into Lake Ontario or Lake Erie. My greatest fantasy would be to live on a remote island where the weather is about 75 degrees with no humidity, fresh fruit and my own private masseuse. Reality is living in a cold climate country, getting stuck in the driveway and having to shovel your way out. The cows are mooing, the water lines in the barn are frozen and my husband asks if I put the car in the ditch. Oh well. Farm life has been one of the greatest experiences I've had in my life. We raised herefords, couple of jerseys, pigs, chickens and a horse. The pigs by far were the most intelligent. They actually ate a lightbulb (socket and all) and we could find no trace of the lightbulb anywhere. The cows we had the longest. Calving time was my favorite time of the year (I would help in the delivery). I know that I will miss this lifestylebut it is time to move on and the FM doesn't seem to be getting any better.You sound like you love to travel. I do too. My husband and I went to St. Pete's, Florida three years ago. We had a very nice time, just took it easy and layed by the pool and did a little sightseeing.You know where they have a nice waterfall and warm wading pool? Jamaica. I travelled to Jamaica in 1978 and went to a place called Dunn's River Falls. There is a beach for swimming and you can climb up the falls to a swimming pool. I wasn't so ambitious so I stayed lower on the rocks and let the water cascade over me. I'd love to go there again.I've also been to the Bahamas, Hawaii and the Dominican Republic. As for travelling within Canada. I haven't done much of it. It's something I will definitely do. I hear that Banff, Alberta is absolutely beautiful. My brother-in-law lives in Saskatchewan (mid-west) and he wants us to come for a visit. Saskatchewan gets very cold in the winter. Apparently so cold that they have heaters on the sidewalks, so that you can plug your car's block heater in and keep your car warm for easier start-up. The summers are suppose to be beautiful. The farms are huge farms 1000-2000 acres. You can see fields of yellow for miles. I not too familar with Wisconsin. Is that mid-west? What is Wisconsin famous for? I have relatives in California, Chicago and Mississippi. I was in Mississippi in l970. It was a very interesting experience back then . I was only 12 and I had my first experience with headcheese, chicken & dumplings, huge cockroaches and segregation. I would love to go back and visit to see if it has changed. My aunt and cousin still live in the same town.Well, I say goodbye for now. Take care.Hi Geomv:Hope you are feeling better, day by day. I'll say a prayer for you. Here's a joke that I hope will cheer you up.What's a zebra?About 26 sizes larger than an "A"-braTake cAre and I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I liked that joke, although I can't imagine anyone in a Z-bra!!!







Heaven help her!Wisconsin is Midwest (flanked by Minnisota and Michigan with Canada to the north and Illinois to the south). It's known for cows, cheese and Da Green Bay Packers! (Remember Vince Lombardi who coached them to the Super Bowl in the 60's?) Maybe not- you're a little too young. They've been there recently after a long stretch in between. We still have Bret Farve 3 time MVPer quarterback, but he can't do it alone. He can really fire a football with accuracey; at least up until his hand injury this year. They just fired their coach, Ray Rhodes after one year. I think they should have given him another year. The players do seem to need a little more discipline and Ray strikes me as being too nice a guy. Anyway, that's probably boring to you. Actually I'm not that big of a sports fan, but when "your" team makes it to the Super Bowl, you tend to take a little more interest in it.I envy you going to all those tropical places. Florida, Arizona, and California were as tropical as we've gone. All nice places to visit, but wouldn't want to live there. Yes, I have heard about Dunn's? sp? Falls in Jamaica. Is it very commercial? I like remote too! My dream is Maui, and had planned to go there this year, until we had to buy a new car. Now we need new carpeting too, soo probably won't get there anytime soon. Well, I've got to go. My family is coming for Christmas tomorrow. I know, a little late, but better that than never. Hope the weather holds up! Be waiting to hear about your new move! Bye for now,Alice [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 01-08-2000).]


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie:Just got back from seeing my new niece. She's a real beauty. Looks a lot like my brother. I held her and she warmed my heart. My brother and his wife are both estatic about the baby (their first child). The grandparents are also goo goo over her. I have to admit, I'm not a big football fan, but I always watch the Superbowl. I remember the Green Bay Packers winning a few years back. I have a lot of friends who are avid NFL fans. We have the CFL in Canada. Our home team the Toronto Argonauts won the Grey Cup a couple of years ago. If I were to choose a favorite NFL team I would have to say it is the Washington Redskins. When I was a teenager I used to go by Joe Theisman's house to get to school. Back then he played in the CFL. So when he went to the NFL I would root for him.My favorite sport is hockey. A lot of women do not like the sport, but I love it. I grew up watching it. Thank goodness my husband likes it too. A lot of Canadian families grew up watching hockey on Saturday night. Mine was one of them. My dad loved Red Skelton, Ed Sullivan, wrestling and hockey. So guess what we watched? Our home team the Toronto Maple Leafs are doing very well this year. They are first in the Eastern Conference. Go Leafs.. Can you tell that I'm addicted.Well I guess I should go back to packing. I'm almost there. I started getting spasms in my lower back today and wasn't sure if it was bowel or lower back. Do you ever get that? Then when we were driving to the city I got a case of IBS. My husband is very understanding. Is your husband pretty good about this FM & IBS? Sometimes I think he thinks I'm a hypochondriac. He's seen me over the past 14 years with the FM. He knows that when I'm feeling good I don't sit still, but when I not feeling good, leave me alone. Enough about me.I hope that your Christmas get together with your family is a good one. Have fun. Do you ever go on the chat line? I've never been on one. Don't know how to use it, but it sounds interesting. There must be a time difference between Wisconsin and Ontario. I'll check it out. Maybe we can chat-on-line sometime.Adios amigo.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hola weener, (Did you take Espanol in school too)? You seem to be a proud Aunt. How nice it is that you are able to share in others joy over having a child when you are unable to have your own. I would imagine it has been very difficult for you. Were you ever bitter or depressed after your hyster? I can imagine that I would have gone through some of those feelings. I have realized over the years that parenting is a difficult job, and there are times that I wonder if I would go through it again knowing some of the heartaches that can go along with it. (I know that sounds terrible). I don't really get what I would call spasms in my lower back, but more of a general ache in my abdomen which seems to affect my lower back. I have a feeling it is mainly has to do with trapped gas/stool in that area. I get the common neck-shoulder pain though, and try to exercise to prevent that.I have never been to a hockey game. We don't have a national team in Wisconsin yet- just minor league. I asked my husband if he'd like to go to one once and he said he really wasn't that interested. My husband is fairly good about my FMS and IBS. We did just have a big discussion this past week about my going back to work now. I told him I wanted to try doing more volunteering at this time in my life, and he responded by saying "What makes you think you can just volunteer?" I was devastated by his response. I wanted to wait until the boys left home and I am over this Candida thing for good. I still have episodes when I go off my Diflucan and have to watch my diet very carefully. I feel exhausted and weak at times yet too. I feel torn between what I think God wants me to do now and what my family expects me to do. Women aren't respected anymore for just taking care of home and family. I love what I am doing (tutoring a Hmong woman through the Literacy Council) and feel it is an important calling. My husband doesn't think that way though. He is very money oriented. I do the bills now and feel we are getting by fine. However, he wants to save more for retirement, and with paying for half of our two sons education, we can't seem to do much of that now. We just had a big blow-out after that about disciplining our kids too. I take a harder stance than he does. We were are rocky ground this past week, more than ever in our lives. He did come through like a charm in helping me with the Christmas gathering. He took the usual stress I have with doing most of it myself out of it by pitching in on his own; almost doing more than I did!! I thanked him several times and gave him hugs. I hope things will be better now. My brother came from Michigan this year. He hardly ever makes it here in winter. We were all very glad to see him. Unfortunately my Mom had the D and couldn't make it (she has IBS and fibro too). Two of my four brothers and Dad stayed over-nite. We all went down to Milwaukee for Dad's follow-up Parkinson's appointment. It was nice to spend sometime with family again. Both our families live about 2 hrs. away and we see them only a few times a year. Once in awhile I make it to chat here on the Parkview board Tues. or Wed. nite around 8:30. I was thinking of maybe starting one for just fibro every Mon. evening at about the same time. I usually try to keep it to business when I am on the putor; otherwise I spend too much time on it. I tried to get in on the IBS chat board once, but I think they wanted more information than I felt comfortable giving and it seemed to be connected with joining the general Yahoo club. I don't like to give out my E-mail address; because again, I would spend to much time on the putor, and you are not always sure you can trust people you have met just over the internet. I kind of like just chatting on bulletin boards and it has been nice chatting with you weener and hope to chat again sometime. Hasta luego mi amiga.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Buenos dias Moldie:Well, two more days and I'll be out of here. Packing is coming along, just a lot of last minute things to do. I'll be glad once we are settled in the new place.Went to the lawyers yesterday to sign the papers. My truck broke down on Monday, so I had to take it to the garage. I think he fixed the problem, but created another one. You know Murphy''s Law, I think I'll change my last name to Murphy. Then I found out that the people who bought our place might be having trouble getting their financing. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything will be fine come Friday.I had a nice surprise on Sunday. Our neighbours had a surprise going away party for us. About 20 people showed up and we got some nice gifts. Lots of merriment. Of course a lot of tears when we said our goodbyes. I know I will be back to visit. Two of my best friends live here.I must run now, more errands to do. I just want to touch base with you. Please take care of yourself and don't let anyone pressure you into doing something that you are not ready to do yet. Take time for yourself. I'm packing the computer away tonight and hope to be back sometime next week. In the meantime, chow. Talk to you soon.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Sounds like you have some pretty great neighbors. How special was that! Thankyou for your support. I will be anxious to hear how the move went and your experiences in your new surroundings.


----------

